# Cycle question



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

finally got my tank and set it up in my dorm and everything, put in the dechlorinator, got everyting set up, and am letting the water cycle. Have live plants in it atm. How long should I let this cycle and stuff before i order my p? 28gal btw if it matters


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

firstly an unaided cycle takes between 4-6 weeks, also you must introduce a source of ammonia such as feeder fish or ammonia based cleaner ( must contain NO surfacents, colourants or perfumes) IMO go with the feeder fis, its alot simpler, add lets say a dozen feeders and you must monitor the water levels:

ammonia
nitrIte
nitrAte

when ammonia and nitrIte read 0 and nitrAtes are present your tank is cycled.
you may also wish to add a product called bio spira, this can speed the time up to almost overnight, but keep in mind that bio spira is the only real effective product out there for the cycling process, all others are obsolite compared to bio spira. make sure you get those 3 main test kits, try and stay away from test strips IMO.

also a 28g can house a serra species comfortably for many years or 1 red belly for life. never keep 2 piranhas together always 1 or 3 and more and ONLY keep serra species by tem selves as they are a solitary fish


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nicely said rbp nut,








this may help in some areas also

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=setup


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

awesome, awesome advice man, i really appreciate the points!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

good luck.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

ok, so ill give this tank a few more days to cycle out, and get some goldfish feeders, should i just toss a bunch of em in, say a dozen, and thats adds the ammonia, how long would it take after I add the feeders to safely house my p?

and what is this bio spira witchery you speak of? is it a liquid i just put in the water? how much it cost? and If I do the bio spira to speed up the process, how long after the spira should i add the feeders? or same time?

sorry for the questions, hehe, tryin to learn all of this~


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

oh and any final suggestions and tips on the cycling process? levels and stuff?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

add your goldfish right away, there is no cycling beforehand, that is what starts the cycle. Takes 4-6 weeks after you put in the goldfish., When you buy the goldfish ask them to put some gravel from the tank in the bag for you aswell, try to get as much as you can , this will make it faster. Now buy test kits (not strips, they are unreliable) for Ammonica, nitrite and nitrate. What will happen is your ammonia will go up, hit a peak then drop , at this time your nitrite will start to climb, will hit a peak and start to drop, at this time nitrates should be present, wait for nitrite and ammonia to get back down to 0 and your done. Good luck


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

damn long time, with bio spira thing will it speed it up from 4-6 weeks?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling

And bio-spira will make it happen in a week or less..


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

bio spira safe and stuff since its kinda cheatin? and whats an appox cost on it?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Bio-spira is 100% safe,and not cheating,just use it if you want a fast cycle.....


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

i appreciate it man


----------

